# Cunningham's Skinks have different coloured tongues?



## SarahJane (Mar 16, 2016)

So recently I noticed that my male and female cunningham's skinks have different coloured tongues. The female has bright pink, whereas the male has blue. Is this typical? I've looked at the male, and he has a clean mouth and seems healthy, but his tongue is quite blue. Thoughts?

Sarah Jane


----------



## SarahJane (Jul 25, 2016)

I was just now watching my lizards eat, and thought I'd bump this thread, as it still intrigues me so. Blue and pink. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## kingofnobbys (Jul 25, 2016)

Interesting observation.

I noted a long time ago that Wriggles' tongue was blue (eastern water skink). Saw often while she was guzzling down her water ---- loved her water . 

Just wondering if it extends to other skinks too.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 25, 2016)

Generally skinks tongues are blue, but in some cases can turn out pink (for example in albinos and pink-tongues, though funnily enough there are blue-tongued pinkies) for some reason


----------



## SarahJane (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for your thoughts. I was wondering if the colour difference could be a genetic marker for an interesting colour phase. 

I'd love to hear from people that keep cunningham's skinks, what colour are their tongues? 

Cheers,

Sarah Jane


----------



## Toska (Jul 25, 2016)

I will have to double check next time I catch him eating or drinking (he is a bit of a ninja and likes to do so when no one is watching) but I am fairly certain the Lord Smuggington's tongue is pink


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm quite partial to Cunninghams. Did someone say,"Aaaaaahhh!"
































Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2016)

The bottom one a sydney sandstone Dave?


----------



## SarahJane (Jul 28, 2016)

Wow. Their tongues are all different also haha. Thanks Dave. These are the first Cunningham's Skinks I've owned. I had their glamour shot done recently.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jul 28, 2016)

Top portrait there... very nicely done!

I have seen two bobtails/shinglebacks with totally pink tongues. Have no idea on what controls it or how it happens.

@Freeloader. Except for the second last photo, they all look like 'Sydney sandstone' locale to me.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 6, 2016)

Freeloader said:


> The bottom one a sydney sandstone Dave?



Its a New England form, Scott.

From top to bottom the forms in my pics are: Sydney sandstone, New England, Syd Sandstone, Syd sandstone, SEQLD form and lastly a New England. I have been keeping Cunninghams since the late 90's , many trades to acquire these guys over the years. Adding some vic locale animals to the list soon.

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice collection Dave.
No more northern blueys?


----------

